# Which Rabbit Quota



## Osprey (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm wondering which rabbit quota hunt to sign up for?

JL Lester or Chattahoochee Fall Line.

Any advise?


----------



## specialk (Sep 2, 2016)

some guys were on here last year and said the fall line was not real productive.  I use to hunt it back when it was privately owned and leased by TMI hunting club.  the guys in the club could put us on rabbits everytime. we hunted it a couple times a year and would have went more but it was just too far to drive for me. I know nothing about the other place....


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 12, 2016)

They draw to many hunters for jl Lester in my opinion. I got drawn last year and there were dogs everywhere. I didn't even open my dog box up. Just left and went to private land


----------



## rabslyr21 (Sep 25, 2016)

Lester is way to many people . There is dogs mixing in with other people dogs . Just to many hunters for that small of a Tract of land.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 29, 2016)

Why in the world would there be a quota hunt for rabbits...lol
That's insane ! Can hardly wait for the squirrel quota hunts to begin...


----------



## leftystar (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe to try somewhere different. I can run rabbits all day every day at the house. Go somewhere else could be fun. And I like the squirrel quota idea myself.


----------

